# Been a while since posting here.



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

That my puppy, King; passed away a few weeks ago in my arms at the vet. Some of you might remember me for those who don't King was my GSD for almost 8 years. Although this is pretty much the first post since a few months after Katrina hit here in Gulfport Mississippi. When I purchased King originally I was not educated as I am now to know what a puppy mill is. I purchased him and at two maybe three years he started with bad hips, and some of you know this my family member not just a dog. King had beaten the pancrentitus and was gaining weight again, he got down to less than 60 lbs and before he got sick he was right at 100 lbs. King was 72 lbs and on his road to recovery; on and off King was on Rimadyl with no problems and I had no idea about the history of this drug. Long story short I gave him his tablet (first time ever given the real stuff all the other times it was the generic version). After a long and hard battle at the vet he passed away in my arms at 10:15 on May 26th 2010. I haven't cried so hard and I am tearing up just writing this; beware if your pet has been given Rimadyl. If it works on your dog its great; if not it will kill your pet.

So to my friend and family member shall you always play in the rolling stream and have fun playing near the Rainbow Bridge and wait for me I will be with you soon so we can continue with our lives together.

KING
June 6th 2003 - May 26th 2010


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

im so sorry for your loss... RIP king..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Heart goes out to you....


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry....


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry. Rest In Peace King


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss He looks very happy in that pic


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, I'm sure you know it gets easier with time. What a musically inclined dog though! What's that set up? A full stack? You have a Peavey 5150, 2x12 (is it?), and a Fender cab? King sure had an awesome Dad!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. King was a great shepherd. I will be thinking of you as the first month's anniversary approaches. I have a small rock garden as a "memory garden" and during that first hard month, when my Aussie died nearly 5 years ago now, I went back to the favorite places my dog and I enjoyed walking when he was young and healthy and pick up a small rock to add to the garden - I went alone - and recalled the good times. Now I can look at the garden with my Sting whose middle name is after my Aussie - and remember him. Maybe this will help you also in your grief.


----------



## steaminz (Apr 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I have two lifelong freinds also at the Bridge. One just yesterday.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

It is so hard to lose such a dear friend. Remember the wonderful life you gave to King, and how he enriched yours. I do believe we will meet our beloved pets again -- I have three who will be waiting for me. 
When the time is right, you will find a place in your heart for a new companion. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you to everyone, its made it easier to know I am not the only person who actually loved and currently misses his pet. King was so much more than a family pet; he had such a great personality and in my entire life there has never been a GSD with so much life.

Thank you again.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your buddy, King. It hurts so much to lose a much loved family pet. My condolences to you, your family and all who loved him!!!

May he run free at the Bridge.


----------

